# Suche online Bilderdatenbank Script



## DLDS (2. Oktober 2003)

Ahoi, 

weiss jemand zufällig so ne instand PHP mit mySQL Script für Bilder Gallerien ? Also auch ne vernünftige die etliche Funktionen enthält. Ganz wichtig, comments und am besten mit User Funktion! 

Kommt mir nicht mit selber coden *gg* 
Bin nur ein dummer Grafikdesigner !  

Gruss und Dank, 
Dennis


----------

